# How to remove methylene blue stains from carpet?



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Being the stupid person I am, I accidentally dripped methylene blue all over my beautiful white carpet. I have tried everything from bleach, oxyclean, pet cleaner, vinegar, it will just not come out. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

There is somewhere on the label that goes something like...

"This substance will pretty much stain anything, have a great day!"

If none of that has taken it out... I dunno, maybe try letting hydrogen peroxide sit on it? That stuff can take out blood sometimes


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

leave ur carpet in sunshine

it takes weeks though


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Yea I read that suggestion somewhere, unfortunately the area that is stained is nowhere near a window. Do you think a UV lamp will do the trick?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi takadi,

Ouch! Sorry for your problem. This is what I found:
http://www.challengechemicals.com.au/FAQS/LaundryStains/tabid/90/Default.aspx?ParentID=58&HeaderText=Laundry+Stains
*METHYLENE BLUE – Methylene blue dissolves in alcohol.*


----------



## gabeten (Dec 3, 2014)

Use Ascorbic Acid. You can get it at a swimming pool supply company as a stain remover. It takes time. Spray it on, rub it and leave it. It will take some time and be replaced by oxidation stains (brownish/reddish). Once you get that, use Oxyclean to remove the oxidation stain.


----------

